# Lost Sawyer bent shaft salt river



## rarayk (Feb 24, 2016)

I lost my sawyer cross cut on the salt no name or number on paddle 9282450356


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

In Durango, contact Bill @ [email protected]


----------



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

dude i have it


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, Billycrack is the man.


----------



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

maybe I should send it , you might need it? did you find any used dynalites?


----------

